# Mince Pies and Christmas Cake??



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Guy's 
Iv'e read on the forum many people saying when you come to Oz bring prawn cocktail crisps, 
bisto gravy granules (Dolly!), heinz tomato sauce etc !!
But what food stuffs can you take with you? Are home made mince pies and christmas cake aloud?
Iv'e watched many a border patrol program on TV about taking food into Australia, and it's always been confiscated!!
I'm hoping to move to Oz soon and whant to take some mince pies and xmas cake with me!!
Swordfish.:confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

as long as it is in original packing and has not been opened, u can carry it with you. i know people from India who take packed spices with them, declare it at the airport and they let you take it along. I doubt they would allow home-made pies etc


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Homemade stuff without labels and contents description would get confiscated. However packaged foods without dairy or meat is usually allowed IF you declare it. The people who get caught are those who don't declare and try sneak the things in. 



swordfish said:


> Hi Guy's
> Iv'e read on the forum many people saying when you come to Oz bring prawn cocktail crisps,
> bisto gravy granules (Dolly!), heinz tomato sauce etc !!
> But what food stuffs can you take with you? Are home made mince pies and christmas cake aloud?
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ALWAYS declare foodstuff.....we're going back to the UK next year (fingers crossed) so suitcase will be packed with lots of yummy stuff :lol: but packets & bottles only (no cake or biccies will be allowed).

Dolly


----------



## ellisa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, I was thinking of packing bisto gravy granules, HP brown sauce, cadburys chocolate etc! What is the tomato sauce like as we are quite partial to heinz and was wondering whether to bring some as well. Also can you get curry spices like garam masala etc, thankyou ellisa.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Gravy granules and Cadburys should be fine. Not sure about HP brown sauce (think it's OK). Tomato sauce can't comment as Heinz is available here too, but I don't know if it tastes the same as the UK version. 

Spices no problem, Indian groceries carry all the spices (especially Sydney and Melbourne).



ellisa said:


> Hi, I was thinking of packing bisto gravy granules, HP brown sauce, cadburys chocolate etc! What is the tomato sauce like as we are quite partial to heinz and was wondering whether to bring some as well. Also can you get curry spices like garam masala etc, thankyou ellisa.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

swordfish said:


> Hi Guy's
> Iv'e read on the forum many people saying when you come to Oz bring prawn cocktail crisps,
> bisto gravy granules (Dolly!), heinz tomato sauce etc !!
> But what food stuffs can you take with you? Are home made mince pies and christmas cake aloud?
> ...


Just be aware, I heard that Christmas cake has a similar density to semtex or C-4 explosives, so the airport screeners may pay a little closer attention to your bag on x-ray


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Bought in copious amounts of HP fruity sauce and it was fine (did get some funny looks from the customs guys but heyho!). You can get original HP sauce (which doesn't taste quite the same as the UK version) but not fruity.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i believe u do get masalas there.. but if its packed ones, it shouldnt be a problem, my friends come to india and carry all spices sealed n packed


----------



## swordfish (Sep 1, 2008)

ellisa said:


> Hi, I was thinking of packing bisto gravy granules, HP brown sauce, cadburys chocolate etc! What is the tomato sauce like as we are quite partial to heinz and was wondering whether to bring some as well. Also can you get curry spices like garam masala etc, thankyou ellisa.


Thanks for all you replies guy's, looks like i will have to buy mince pies from M & S
or tesco's to take with me, and forget about xmas cake!!
And case's and case's of HP fruity sauce to sell to Dolly !! (I'll be a rich man!!!)
Swordfish.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You're not kidding :lol:

Dolly


----------



## rhk001 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Guys - waiting for our Visa hopefully that will be with us in the next two weeks or so - really excited !

We are starting all of our lists of things to do and were wondering if we were allowed to bring our wine collection & my whiskey collection over with the shippers or will I be forced to try and drink it all before we leave the UK 

Can anyone out there tell us what the rules are with booze please

Rob


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would contact customs (Customs home page) as you need to apply for import and will likely have some duties as well (not sure how much, never imported).

If you do get it all sorted out can you feedback what the experience was in this thread.



rhk001 said:


> Hi Guys - waiting for our Visa hopefully that will be with us in the next two weeks or so - really excited !
> 
> We are starting all of our lists of things to do and were wondering if we were allowed to bring our wine collection & my whiskey collection over with the shippers or will I be forced to try and drink it all before we leave the UK
> 
> ...


----------

